# Front Heights



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

I would like to add front height speakers to go up to a 7.2 system. I am unsure of what sounds come out of front heights. How much sound improvement can I expect?:spend:


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

That's what its about :spend: It's opinion by some that wides are more effective at expanding the sound stage than heights. Everything adds added benefit, its opinion on how much benefit.
Are you running Audyssey DSX ? 

I added wides and heights at the same time so it would be hard for me to say the difference between adding heights and not. 

Certain audio tracks you will notice the benefit more distinctly with planes overhead or rain. Otherwise in general it helps fill the upper sound stage. More enveloping sound experience.


----------



## Prime316 (Nov 18, 2012)

This raises the old question of: Heights or surround backs.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I am seriously thinking of removing my front heights... I see no advantage in them currently (I will have a 7.2 setup once they are gone).
Now maybe I am seeing no advantage because my front channels are so large... I don't know.
If I do remove them I will look at in ceiling speakers for Dolby Atmos down the road.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

ellisr63 said:


> I am seriously thinking of removing my front heights... I see no advantage in them currently (I will have a 7.2 setup once they are gone).
> Now maybe I am seeing no advantage because my front channels are so large... I don't know.
> If I do remove them I will look at in ceiling speakers for Dolby Atmos down the road.


Remove speakers? What's the fun in that. I thought the cardinal rule was add only subtraction not allowed. :yes:

I just got two more SVS subs in today, now at 11.4 setup.....maxed out my setup. If I upgrade to atmos years down the road the only other place in the room that doesn't have speakers is the ceiling...maybe fit four up there. :dontknow:


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

phillihp23 said:


> Remove speakers? What's the fun in that. I thought the cardinal rule was add only subtraction not allowed. :yes:
> 
> I just got two more SVS subs in today, now at 11.4 setup.....maxed out my setup. If I upgrade to atmos years down the road the only other place in the room that doesn't have speakers is the ceiling...maybe fit four up there. :dontknow:


If I remove the height channels I will move the screen back 2 more feet so my projector can utilize the full 195" Scope screen. When I go to Dolby Atmos I will need height channels again but they will be in different locations and I would just make a ceiling soffit for the height channels. Currently though I am just not seing any need for them at all, as my speakers throw a wall of sound at me without the heights already. :T


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

I am using the new Denon X3100 it has Audyssey DSX. Will this do much to improve height sound? This receiver has many features I am not familiar with, it will take time to figure it out. My room size 14 x 15 will not support side heights or rear surrounds.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Blainetsuds said:


> I am using the new Denon X3100 it has Audyssey DSX. Will this do much to improve height sound? This receiver has many features I am not familiar with, it will take time to figure it out. My room size 14 x 15 will not support side heights or rear surrounds.


You have a picture of your room? My room is 14 wide by 16 long and as you can see in my thread all the speakers i have in the room. Of course room obstacles or seating placement etc. may restrict speaker placement. You will need to use Audyssey DSX to run the front heights I believe (I do with the Denon 4520CI), Not familiar with that new model AVR though.

A thread link is in my signature line if you wanna see how my room speakers are setup. You can get some good ideas by browsing the Finished Rooms Thread also. I learned a lot and took ideas from different folks on here when building my room, don't know how I would have done it without HTS member help. Well, at least it probably wouldn't have turned out as good. :T


----------



## Blainetsuds (Feb 12, 2013)

Awesome theater room phillihp23. I have no pics of my room yet. My better half has allowed me to turn our living room in to a mixed use room. I will be able to use a 10 ft wall for TV, stand,avr equipment ,LRC and front height speakers. The viewing pos. will be on opposite wall with side surrounds positioned on side walls above listening pos. 7.2 maxes out this space.


----------

